# A $25 1TB MicroSD?



## Piluvr (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sam...iP-FwX4NCJTZ5x6cE_MdzbvIQEIvFyLFLzBoCwuDw_wcB
Is this legit?


----------



## Nyap (Jul 18, 2016)

lol no


----------



## Piluvr (Jul 18, 2016)

Nyap said:


> lol no


Thought so.


----------



## DaFixer (Jul 18, 2016)

I think its more like a 1GB card....


----------



## iAqua (Jul 18, 2016)

Anything over 250GB is fake. Period.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 18, 2016)

Give it 5-10 years, then it _might_ be a thing.


----------



## DKB (Jul 18, 2016)

real


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 18, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> Give it 5-10 years, then it _might_ be a thing.


If that is a thing in 5 or 10 years and still $25 then is still fake Lol


----------



## th3joker (Jul 18, 2016)

Its legit, I have some 1 tb magic beans if your interested


----------



## Zanoab (Jul 18, 2016)

No product number or UPC? Definitely fake until proved otherwise.


----------



## stompysan (Jul 18, 2016)

First off, never buy flash storage from any shady places.  Stick with sites that are well known, and have plenty of protection for the buyer.  There are two big tells for this.  One, there is no such thing as a 1TB microSD card.  Two, it is labeled as SDHC.  It would need to be an XC card for anything 64GB and higher.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you actually...I dont even...How can you be so foolish to even ask 
It boggles my mind really


----------



## ThomasRobertWade (Jul 18, 2016)

stompysan said:


> First off, never buy flash storage from any shady places.  Stick with sites that are well known, and have plenty of protection for the buyer.  There are two big tells for this.  One, there is no such thing as a 1TB microSD card.  Two, it is labeled as SDHC.  It would need to be an XC card for anything 64GB and higher.


I was thinking the same thing about how all known SD types above 64GB are SDXC, but you beat me to posting about it.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 18, 2016)

If you have to ask, of course not.

There aren't even legitimate 512GB full-size SD cards, let alone anything past 256GB for the microSD(HC/XC) form factor.


----------



## kabloomz (Jul 25, 2016)

bonanza has been a shady place for past deals I almost participated in.  they are like an unrestricted/unregulated ebay/amazon


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 25, 2016)

Totally legit you should buy 4 before they run out of stock


----------

